# Disappointed with Galvin Green



## need_my_wedge (Aug 21, 2011)

After reading all the positive reviews and reports about GG, I decided to invest a large sum of money and bought a new GG Argo jacket at the beginning of the season. I was really pleased with it at first, fit well and looked great. I only had to wear it in the rain for 3, maybe 4 times this year, but on the last occasion I had problems. 

As I was taking the jacket off, I noticed a strong musty smell before realizing that there was a lot of water on the inside of the jacket. The musty smell was my jumper that was wet through, at which point I realized that I was actually soaked through to the skin - all over. It was so wet inside that I may just as well have been wearing the jacket inside out, here's pic I took as when I took it off...







It was a Sunday but fortunately Direct Golf was still open, so I drove straight there from the golf course and showed them the jacket. They were very surprised at the amount of water inside and immediately took it off me to send back to GG. It was nearly two weeks before we got an answer back, but when the manager from Direct Golf called me he was surprised and very apologetic. GG had deemed the leakage was due to damage, not a failing of the waterproofing. Apparently there were three tiny puncture marks on the back at the bottom of the jacket where I'd likely backed into a bush on the course and snagged the jacket, consequently I'd invalidated the warranty of the jacket and they would not replace it.

I went to Direct Golf to see the returned jacket, and there were indeed 3 tiny puncture marks on the back. For me though, that doesn't explain how the volume of water that got into the jacket, up the back, over the shoulders, down the sleeves etc. came from those three tiny punctures, nor did the manager at Direct Golf see it either. He was very good, he called GG whilst I was there beside him and argued my case. I also spoke to GG on the same call, and eventually, they offered to pick the jacket up and re-evaluate it - it went back again. 

After another 7 - 10 days it was returned with a letter stating that the leakage was caused by damage and that they would not replace it. Again Direct Golf were surprised, again they called GG in my presence and argued the case, again I spoke to GG and they were again adamant that I had invalidated the warranty. They did however inform me that as a gesture of goodwill, they had repaired the three punctures and retreated the garment with an outer water repellent.

I couldn't argue against the jacket being snagged, so reluctantly had to accept the decision by GG.

This week, I went out in the rain for the first time since getting the jacket back, not on the golf course, but I walked approximately 400 yds in the pouring rain wearing the repaired GG jacket for the first time. When I got back to the car and took the jacket off, inside looked exactly like the picture above, there was water all up the inside of the jacket again....

GG are not cheap items, in the region of Â£150 - Â£200 for the jacket I bought. Maybe I'm expecting too much, but when I pay that sort of money for a premium product, I expect top service, maybe I've been spoiled by the likes of Go Kart. I now need to go and buy another new waterproof jacket in the hope that it will keep me dryer than the GG one I have. Rest assured that I will not be purchasing another GG jacket, nor will I purchase any more of their other clothing items either. 

I am so disappointed it is untrue.


----------



## stevie_r (Aug 21, 2011)

Shocking, you think for the money they charge that they could apply an appropriate level of customer service


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry hear of the problems. It seems an awful lot of moisture just for three small tears. Not knowing your situation properly, I'm guessing that the wet is appearing because maybe:

- rain entering through the top, at the back by the neck
- moisture is being retained by jumper, etc. and appearing as condensation on the lining. Not very breathable though!
- condensation forming due difference in temp from inside to out
- fault in the waterproofing
- fault in the seems somewhere
- Or none of the above!

The bottom line is that you as a customer isn't getting what you've paid from the jacket and GG custom service. You've given them the chance sort and they haven't to your satisfaction, thus you are right to move on. Their loss as they've lost a customer.

I've got GG waterproofs (PacLite) and they been fine but do suffer from condensation issues occasionally.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 21, 2011)

I think backing into a bush wearing a golf jacket should be within the terms of normal use, as many golf courses have bushes, trees and similar, so I agree that GG seem to be a bit unreasonable here. Next time you go back, ask Direct Golf to mention to GG the adverse publicity that GG is getting on a leading internationally viewed golf forum.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 21, 2011)

Although it's hard to be certain that this is the case with your jacket, it's worth remembering that all the goretex based products are essentially are sophisticated version of a plastic bag. For all their talk of 'breathability' they struggle in warm wet conditions (eg rain in the GB summer) to move perspiration away from the body. Some people who 'run hot' struggle with these all year round. 

A couple of routes that outdoor pursuits people use are to try other membrane based products eg Event which are considered more effective, or to accept that all waterproofing is a compromise between letting it out and letting it in. Then choose a garment which gets the right balance for the weather you are likely to experience on any particular day (eg. windproof/showerproof top which might be less waterproof but is much lighter and more breathable matched with fast drying top underneath)


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 21, 2011)

maybe you have a case with them now that its supposedly "repaired" but still happening.  They can't blame the puncture marks now...


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 21, 2011)

Does sound very much like a combination of a leak, plus condensation. Wearing a shirt and jumper inside what is effectively a bin liner, is going to lead in our high humidity, to a lot of sweating and condensation inside the jacket


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats poor customer service from GG to say the least.

I wear FJ waterproofs, my first set developed a small hole near the trouser pocket. They replaced them in a blink of an eye. Before that I had Mizuno waterproofs, I accidentally spilt glue on the the top and pretty much ruined it. I rang them asking for advice what I can use to clean it off, they said send it it in and they would take a look. Next thing I know a brand new top came through the post.

10/10 for FJ and Mizuno, 2/10 for GG.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 21, 2011)

Very very poor customer service from GG,and to be honest,DG are as much to blame, if they sold you the jacket.
Your contract of sale is with the retailer and not with the manufacturer,DG should have replaced the jacket,and then taken up the argument with GG imo.
I would kick up a stink with both companies,i think you've been very harshly dealt with,and the jacket should be replaced under warranty,either by DG (who took your money,and made there profit) or GG,who charge a premium,for what we are lead to believe are premium products.
All the best,i hope you find a satisfactory solution.


----------



## drawboy (Aug 21, 2011)

I totally agree with the above. You bought it from a retailer not direct from GG so your contract of sale is with them, it should be nothing to do with GG, that is the retailers problem. Go back to the shop tell them you are not happy with the jacket as it is not fit for purpose. 
It is a waterproof jacket and you are wet after wearing it. Do not stand for any nonsense you have rights as a consumer.
As for 3 small holes at the back how do you get your shoulders wet through that? Bloody nonsense.


----------



## Matty (Aug 21, 2011)

Not only that but perhaps while kicking up a stick you may direct them to this thread on the forum.

I've always been put off buying Galvin Green based on the price alone but if I knew they were offering exceptional clothing and also had great customer service I'd view it as an investment and would buy their clothing.

After reading this, I doubt I'd ever buy anything with a Galvin Green label - better off buying a far cheaper item and chucking it out when it leaks to replace it rather than spending a fortune on GG stuff which essentially does nothing more than the less expensive alternatives in terms of quality or customer service!


----------



## Down_The_Middle (Aug 21, 2011)

Try wearing it on a day when it aint raining to see if it still get wets inside from sweat


----------



## CMAC (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in the market for new waterproofs and some winter windcheater stuff, I was definitly buying Galvin Green due to reputation and lets be honest the price, as you USUALLY get what you pay for.

Consider me now someone who will not be buying anything GG, I'll go to FJ and Mizuno now and with the price I was going to pay GG I'll get some amazing gear from these companies and its quality WITH service

hope you get a resolution with the retail company


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 2, 2016)

yeah boo GG...

I have proquip BTW


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 2, 2016)

Now 4 posts all digging up old threads and saying the same thing? Why not introduce yourself properly Mr Ward before the mods ban you?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 2, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Now 4 posts all digging up old threads and saying the same thing? Why not introduce yourself properly Mr Ward before the mods ban you? 

Click to expand...

aw leave him alone..

GG grind his gears.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q685Ko2DHDs


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 3, 2016)

Bit unfair to delete all his posts, as he has a valid gripe.

Shame the deletion of identical posts doesn't happen to some other posters too


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 3, 2016)

Shocking customer service, what goes around comes around - I certainly won't be buying from them.


----------



## dougajmcdonald (Jun 3, 2016)

I would like to stick up for GG products (not the company customer service as I've not experienced this). I have a jacket bought 2.5 years ago which has served me really well in some extremely wet conditions over the last couple of winters. This was a lot better than my previous jacket which leaked through the shoulders during light showers!

The quantity of wetness you're describing does seem odd.

What do you see if you run the jacket under the tap? I'd normally judge the state of the waterproofing by whether the water is beading and running off, or whether it seems to 'soak in' to the material. With a new jacket you'd expect pretty much all of the water to run off.

After 2.5 years I have a few areas where the waterproofing is less than perfect, but they still keep the water out, it just doesn't bead off as much as I'd like.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2016)

I have no idea how the GG customer service is because in 6 years of owning their clothing I have not once had to send anything back and every waterproof item works as good as when I first got them.


----------



## chellie (Jun 3, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Bit unfair to delete all his posts, as he has a valid gripe.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. Would have been better to keep one post surely.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm curious to know why this thread was resurrected?

As a point of note, I never did get it resolved with GG. I still have the GG jacket - couldn't bear to throw it away at the price I paid....... It still leaks in heavy rain.... but it's a reasonable lightweight wind jacket and works OK in light showers, so still useful in my carry bag.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2016)

Just read through this and (even though it is hard to judge without seeing the actual jacket and experiment on it), my guess is that the problem is indeed the puncture damage. The Goretex membrane is able to spread moisture around very quickly. Actually, that is it's function. To transport moisture, so it can evaporate. Normally that means soak up sweat at the areas where you sweat the most and transport it away from those areas. But when the membrane is battered with water from the outside, it will spread that around equally well, activly sucking the water inside the jacket, explaining why you not only get wet in the direct vicinity of the puncture holes, but all over. The "functionality" of the jacket is actually making matters worse here.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Capella,

The three snags in question are indeed minute, not much more than a pin prick, located on the back of the jacket near the bottom hem. I still do not believe that the volume of water in the shoulders and down the top of the sleeves could get in through those tiny pin pricks and then travel up the back and through the shoulders down the sleeves.....  And even now the snags were patched and heat sealed, and I've refinished the garment with Grangers Xtreme Repel as per instructions on GG website. Run it under a tap and the water beads off, but wear it in heavy rain and I end up soaking wet with water being absorbed eventually, especially around the shoulder areas...... 

Anyways, like I said, it's a useful windshirt, not so useful waterproof...


----------



## tracey ward (Jun 4, 2016)

Just to explain - this was me. I am not a spammer as I have been labeled for the first time in my life and have asked the editor of the Forum to unblock me (now using my wife's account!). I am just someone who genuinely had a bad experience with GG and simply searched the website to see if anyone else had experienced similar. I found several and just posted my factual experience and personal opinion on the relevant threads that I found. I stand by my opinion that the GG water-proof clothing I purchased is not worth the money and I am so disappointed that I have forwarded my complaint to Trading Standards for their consideration. As an ex-Serviceman of 35 years who has worn Gore-tex in several environments (including sport) and taken part in MoD clothing trials, I am fully aware of the properties and performance of this material, which is the reason why I am so disappointed with this very expensive clothing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2016)

Thread closed
we dont need 3 active Calvin Green Threads
i'll leave one open


----------

